# Red Berry Coffee Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey coffee fans and fellow bX'ers,

Just wanted to let you guys know of a new cafe that's opening in San Jose with a different spin on the coffee game. *Red Berry Coffee Bar*, located at 5th & Santa Clara St in the historic Vintage Tower, is soft-opening its doors this Monday, October 26th.

Nestled directly across from City Hall, Red Berry is indulging a specialty coffee fantasy: Three of the area's tastiest roasters have united under one roof. *Barefoot Coffee, Ecco Cafe, and Ritual*&#8230;

More...


----------

